# Battle For the Red Gates : The Shadowbelt



## Hollow8Nothing (Jul 28, 2010)

The war never ends.....

If your a fan of Karnivool, Nonpoint, Ekotren, or any of the other bands that have loosely based music videos off of this book than it's about time you check it out. It's a free download and of course, I suggest PDF format. 



Smashwords - The Shadowbelt - A book by Jestin Lightner

This is one of the videos based off of the intro sequence of the book.........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EROS4YyHEbI]YouTube - EkoTren - Chupacabra[/ame]


----------

